# Worth fixing?



## lilhobo (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new. I had 2 campers until yesterday but have never went camping in them yet, LOL. I just sold my '69 Shasta 10 footer that needed a lot of work. 

I have a 1970 '15 LIL'HOBO that I bought for $75. It needs a TON of work. The roof leaks and the front wall is rotted. It's missing all the cushions, and the floor has a soft spot right by the door. I will post pics soon to show the damage. Should I sell it and move on? I see campers this size in decent condition for around $500-700.

I found a 1970s Forrester 5th wheel, something like '25-27 for $500 and it comes with hitch for the truck. It's straight, and looks like the only leak is near the middle of the roof- the paneling is soft. If the roof and windows were resealed (just for good measure) I think it'd be fine. And the roof vent in the bedroom is gone so the carpets been getting rained on. But otherwise the interior isn't that awfully bad, needs cushions recovered and a good cleaning. It doesn't even smell, my Hobo smells pretty bad (name is fitting- HA!)

I like the size of the hobo, it's big enough, yet small enough to be handy. I could use a lawn mower / 4 wheeler trailer, I'd be better off making it into that then selling it as it is. 

I have always wanted a "big" camper, even though I will camp with only a friend or 2 (mostly). I certainly don't need anything big but it would look good in the driveway. (makes a great starter home- HA)

If nothing else I could re-sell the 5th wheel in the spring- I'm sure it would bring $1000-1500.
Sorry for the long post, just want some opinions on what I should do.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Well to each is own but if it were up to me I would sell it and get the next best thing but thats only because I don't have the time to put in to fix it.
If you have the time it may be worth your while to fix it but I suspect with the damage your describing you will be putting way more than 500-700 worth of repairs.. Thats just my two cents, good luck which ever way you go and welcome to the forum..


----------



## lilhobo (Oct 5, 2009)

I have too many other projects I want to get done, its not worth the time to fix, and I doubt I could get much out of it. My dad and I could also really use a small trailer so it's a win-win.
I looked at the roof today and its pretty bad. will get pics sometime this week.


----------

